# vape meet for those who couldnt attend



## kelly22 (31/5/15)

Hey guys i was really bummed i couldnt atrend vapecon due to family commitments and i noticed i wasnt the only one who couldnt attend so i just wanted to suggest if we could mayb organise vape meet for all those that couldnt attend vapecon 

PEACE
KV


----------



## free3dom (1/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Hey guys i was really bummed i couldnt atrend vapecon due to family commitments and i noticed i wasnt the only one who couldnt attend so i just wanted to suggest if we could mayb organise vape meet for all those that couldnt attend vapecon
> 
> PEACE
> KV



Sorry to hear you were unable to attend, but don't worry, we'll be having an MvC meet real soon and everyone in the Gauteng area is always very welcome to attend - watch the forum for details real soon 

Of course, you can always meet up with other members in the meantime - mini vape-meets are awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kelly22 (1/6/15)

Cant wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (1/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Hey guys i was really bummed i couldnt atrend vapecon due to family commitments and i noticed i wasnt the only one who couldnt attend so i just wanted to suggest if we could mayb organise vape meet for all those that couldnt attend vapecon
> 
> PEACE
> KV




Imagine how i feel , i missed all 6 vape meets and vapecon

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kelly22 (1/6/15)

@shabbar really sorry to hear


----------

